# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Diskutime per festivalin e 46te te kenges - RTSH

## Agim Doçi

Keto dite jemi ne vrrullin e pergatitjes se Festivalit te dhjetorit. 
Kam deshire tu njoh edhe me me nje tekst qe do e kendoje Samanta Karavello.






PSE U HARRUA DASHURIA?


Kur isha fëmi kujtoi puthjet e nënës
Dhe dashurinë që më rrethonte
Kaluan kohë e kurr se besoja
Që dashuria do më mungonte...


Ma thuaj ti, ta them dhe unë
Pse na mungon kjo ndjenj kaq shumë
Pa gjumë ndër net unë kam qëndruar
Pse dashuria sot është harruar


Kemi një qiell mbi kokën tonë
Të gjithë besojmë tek Perëndia
Pyesim gjith njerzit ngado që shkojm
Pse është harruar dashuria?


Qetsoje Boten pra Perendi
Ti mbreteron dhe gjithesinë
Jemi rrethuar me xhelozi
Na kthe të lutem veç dashurinë!


Përse, përse, rrojmë zemëruar?
Shikoni pak lotët e fëmijve!
Puthja e Nenes seç mu kujtua
Kur ishte Koha e Dashurive...!

----------


## Brari

e bukur .. 

e denje per nje kenge te bukur kjo poezi..


kush eshte samanta..?
po melodine kush po e ben..?

suksese Agim !

----------


## Agim Doçi

Muzika Luan Zhegu
Samanta kendon ne "Kenget e Shekullit"
Do ju jap dhe informacione te tjera

----------


## Brari

thx Agim..

luan zhegut thuj..
edhe qe nuk fitove ne votim.. ke fituar respekt per fushaten dinjitoze qe bere..pa buje pa sharje e akuza ndaj rivaleve.. .
tamam tiranas i qyteteruar e fisnik ..

suksese..

----------


## erindi_al

> Keto dite jemi ne vrrullin e pergatitjes se Festivalit te dhjetorit. 
> Kam deshire tu njoh edhe me me nje tekst qe do e kendoje Samanta Karavello.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PSE U HARRUA DASHURIA?
> ...



Agim,  kjo poezi i perngjane pak kenges se Mariza Ikonomit, 'Ku eshte dashuria' e shkruar nga Roni.  Kjo eshte pak me nderthurur. Sidoqofte, ke ne kete poezi nje mesazh shume te mire (kuptohet ku  eshte fjala) dhe shpresoj qe Samanta se paku te futet ne finale.

----------


## Capkenja

I madh je babi,  si gjithmon konfirmon madheshtin tende. te adhuroj.... je miti im...

----------


## Capkenja

ah beji te fal luanit  dhe samantes i uroj shume suksese...

----------


## hope31

ju uroj suksese
me pelqyen vargjet shume

----------


## mondishall

Dhe nje melodi terheqese si vargjet dhe kemi per ta kenduar perhere. Suksese!!!

----------


## Agim Doçi

Te gjitheve dhe veçanerisht Shpirtit tim GITA.(ime bije)

Kjo poezi nuk ngjan me asnje tekst te ndonji kange.
*Bej kujdes Erindi al!!!!!!!!*

Jo Mariza apo Roni, por askush nuk mund te te kendoj vargjet e mija, para se ti baj une!!!!!!!
Kjo kange i dedikohet nje fakti qe ne Shqiperi *eshte harruar koha e dashurive!!*
Une me Luan Zhegun e kam bere kete kange per te sensibilizuar te gjithe qe jane te mrrolët - te ngrysur...Dhe ajo Mariza me ate Ronin, as nuk kane këllqe te bejne dhe te kendojne kete dimension teksti. Ndersa muzika asht fantastike, qe Artisti i Madh Luan Zhegu e ka bere te mrekullueshme.
*Erindi al - te mos futesh me ne temat e mija se po me nxjerr nga takti shume.*

----------


## Almaaa

Urime Agim, vargjet jane fantastike. Festivaleve tashme u kane munguar tekste te tilla.
Perfytyroj zerin e Samantes me vargjet tuaja  dhe muziken e Luanit.... dashuria ka per te mbushur sallen e festivalit...

Edhe njehere urime

----------


## miki_al2001

Vrgje te mrekullueshme Agim.Nuk e vej ne dyshim qe edhe Luan Zhegu do kete bere muzike te mire dhe Samanta sdo ta kete te veshtire te arrij suksese.

----------


## erindi_al

> Agim,  kjo poezi i perngjane pak kenges se Mariza Ikonomit, 'Ku eshte dashuria' e shkruar nga Roni.  Kjo eshte pak me nderthurur. Sidoqofte, ke ne kete poezi nje mesazh shume te mire (kuptohet ku  eshte fjala) dhe shpresoj qe Samanta se paku te futet ne finale.





> Te gjitheve dhe veçanerisht Shpirtit tim GITA.(ime bije)
> 
> Kjo poezi nuk ngjan me asnje tekst te ndonji kange.
> *Bej kujdes Erindi al!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Jo Mariza apo Roni, por askush nuk mund te te kendoj vargjet e mija, para se ti baj une!!!!!!!
> Kjo kange i dedikohet nje fakti qe ne Shqiperi *eshte harruar koha e dashurive!!*
> Une me Luan Zhegun e kam bere kete kange per te sensibilizuar te gjithe qe jane te mrrolët - te ngrysur...Dhe ajo Mariza me ate Ronin, as nuk kane këllqe te bejne dhe te kendojne kete dimension teksti. Ndersa muzika asht fantastike, qe Artisti i Madh Luan Zhegu e ka bere te mrekullueshme.
> *Erindi al - te mos futesh me ne temat e mija se po me nxjerr nga takti shume.*



Agim,

1) Mos e keqkupto mendim tim, por lexoje me vemendje komentin tim. 
Eshte e vertete se kane pak ngashmeri ato tekste, sa paku kane te njejten teme. Kjo nuk do te thote se eshte ndonje kopjim apo diçka tjeter... 

2) Mos e ngrit tonin kur flet ndaj meje!!!!

----------


## korrnerlia

Mire ia bane. Si kange komuniste duhet me ken. Samanta ka talent por shume po i ngjan shakires ne za po mduket. sme pelqejne kangtaret qe imitojn.

----------


## Ermelita

Tekst shume i bukur, me nuansa romantike qe te ben te kujtosh nje te shkuare qe nuk i perket por qe je frut i saj , ndoshta kohen e prinderve tane kur dashuria ishte e sinqerte.
suksese....

----------


## Agim Doçi

korrnerlia

Kur po meson shqip moj "antikomuniste"?

----------


## mondishall

> Mire ia bane. Si kange komuniste duhet me ken. Samanta ka talent por shume po i ngjan shakires ne za po mduket. sme pelqejne kangtaret qe imitojn.


C'eshte ky lloj dufi kenaqesor, "Mire ja bane"? Mos keni qene ne ndonje lloj zenke dhe rastesisht hyte ne internet? Kur shpreheni keshtu ne nje teme me kulture dhe krijimtari letrare, qe vec te mira ka me mesazhet qe jep, vaj halli ne ndonje teme ku ndizet debati, c'llafe ofenduese mund te lexojme!
Ke idene e kengeve komuniste, kur thua qe e tille "duhet me ken", apo perseri ke dale nga ndonje mbledhke partie dhe perseri u ngaterruat internetit? 
Nese nje kengetare tona, i ngjet ne ze nje te huaje, c'faj ka qe i ngjet? C'duhet te thote Shakira(me shkronje te madhe shkruhet cdo emer), po t'i thone qe i ngjet nje shqiptareje? Ngjashmeria ne ze, nuk eshte imitim, keshtu qe mos ngaterroni prape konceptet. Tjeter imitimi dhe tjeter ngjashmeria. 
----------------------------------------------
SHIKOJ DHE NUK BESOJ ATE QE SHIKOJ
BESOJ DHE NUK SHIKOJ ATE QE BESOJ.

----------


## Sa Kot

Nuk i dihet votave...me siguri kenga e Samantes do kaloje ne finale, nqs s'eshte merite e Samantes, do jete patjeter merite e grupit realizues te kenges.

Sa per fitore, kesaj nuk i dihet. Ka shume emra te medhej kengetaresh ne konkurim, me siguri nje pjese e madhe synojne Eurovizionin, konkurrenca do te jete e forte.

Kenget me ngjyrosje humanitare me siguri do kene nje si tip avantazhi automatik sepse me pavaresine e Kosoves duke u afruar, dhe duke qene se Eurovizioni behet ne Serbi...juria, dashje pa-dashje do e kete nje lloj predispozimi te votoje te tilla kenge.

Rovena Dilo ka nje kenge nga Armend Rexhepagiq dhe Aida Baraku per shembull. Kjo automatikisht te ben te mendosh se kenga mund te kete te beje me Kosoven, por ne te njejten kohe ky mund te jete thjesht nje supozim i gabuar...mbase eshte nje balade dashurie. Alberie Hadergjonaj gjithashtu ka avantazhin e saj ne kete aspekt. Nqs kendon nje balade si ne vitin 1998, kuptohet qe shanset per fitore jane te larta.

Mira Konci dhe Redon Makashi, ketij dueti nuk i dihet si i shkon puna. Gjithcka varet nga kompozimi i Saracit, dhe menyra se si e ka konceptuar ai...pra, nqs e ka kompozuar per te fituar, apo thjeshte kompozim sa per prezantim ne festival. Nqs ka bere nje kenge fituese, s'kam pike dyshimi qe do fitojne. Kjo nga vete fakti se nuk e kam pare asnjehere Miren qe te stonoje ose t'i mungoje zeri, eshte gjithmone perfekte ne skene. Ne vitin 2002 nuk mendoja se kenga meritonte te fitonte, mirepo ajo e kendonte ne nje menyre aq spontane saqe e detyronte jurine ta vleresonte me pike te larta. Nuk e di rolin e Redonit ne kete duet, por nqs kenga ka nuanca romantike...Redoni eshte nder te paktit qe arrin ta realizoje kete stil ne menyre virtuoze.

Manjola Nallbani gjithashtu eshte nje prezence te cilen nuk mund ta injorosh. Kohet e fundit i eshte distancuar baladave qe e kane bere te fitoje ne te kaluaren, por nqs kenga qe ka zgjedhur kete vit eshte material i mire, Manjola e fiton kete festival me sy mbyllur.

Nuk mund te lihen pa permendur edhe Mariza Ikonomi, qe ka vite qe konkuron dhe eshte e thjeshte te kuptosh qe ka deshire te fitoje. Kushedi, mbase juria tregohet zemergjere kete vit. Gjithesesi, te bertiturat e Marizes ne shumicen e kengeve te saj, ajo ngjyrosja metalike qe i jep...sikur ta acarojne pak veshin, sidomos ne kenget e stergjata nga 4-5 minuta qe prezantohen ne festival.

Greta Koci gjithashtu do jete duke levizur qiell e toke per te arritur nje fitore, shpresoj qe te kete mesuar nga gabimi i vitit te kaluar ku u mundua te fitonte me nje kenge qe as qe mendohet se mund te fitoje nje festival si ky.

----------


## MiLaNiStE

teksti shum i bukur jam kurioze te shikoj si do dali kenga  :buzeqeshje:  

gjithashtu mendoj qe dueti Mira Konci dhe Redon Makashi do jet teper interesant... mos harroni te nxirrni kenget qe ti digjojm  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Capkenja

Me pelqeu komenti i mondishall. Une nuk dua te mbaj anen e babait tim por ama qe ta dish ti kornelia (qe nga emri une imagjinoj kush ben koment...)  ai nuk ka bere kenge komunistash as ne kohen e enverit  e jo me tani. sipas kornelies ti kendohet dashurise do te thote te jesh komuniste atehere ke gabuar person. nejse nese nuk merr vesh nga muzika dhe poezia me miro mos komento se te qeshin te gjithe.

----------

